# Khan about to style all over Canelo on CincoDeKhan!!! (Build-Up & Training clips)



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Khan UDs Khanelo Three months is damn long to wait but man I'm hyped for this fight. Flights and Hotels booked just need to cop some tickets. It's time for the The King to be crowned.






War Khan :ibutt- You nutty bastard!!! After the 8th round the Mexican fans are going to go get those Barrera flashbacks. Anyone up for a permanent ban bet?

@*A.C.S*


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

No mames.

Ban bets are retarded because the guy that loses goes away, creates an alias, and never has to take shit for not knowing shit about boxing.


----------



## SniffMyBadger (Jul 18, 2012)

Alvarez Ko 4


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Canelo is gonna try to carry Khan to make the fight more exciting and accidentally knock him out in the mid rounds.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

AzarZ said:


> Khan UDs Khanelo Three months is damn long to wait but man I'm hyped for this fight. Flights and Hotels booked just need to cop some tickets. It's time for the The King to be crowned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Barrera beating the shit out of Hamed flashbacks.


----------



## Spud1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Canelo gonna rock khans world, credit to khan though.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

kebab roll vs Burrito..


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

AzarZ said:


> Khan UDs Khanelo Three months is damn long to wait but man I'm hyped for this fight. Flights and Hotels booked just need to cop some tickets. It's time for the The King to be crowned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perma ban bet lets go!


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

AzarZ said:


> Khanelo


:lol:
Good one.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

REDC said:


> :lol:
> Good one.


Oh and Khanelo KO9.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Perma ban bet lets go!


Done.



ElKiller said:


> Yeah, Barrera beating the shit out of Hamed flashbacks.


I prefer Barrera to Hamed. Barrera is an ATG he just came across a guy[Khan] who's on another level. It's cool. Khanelo will find out the same thing on May 7th.



Pedrin1787 said:


> No mames.
> 
> Ban bets are retarded because the guy that loses goes away, creates an alias, and never has to take shit for not knowing shit about boxing.


I ain't creating no alias on a boxing forum smh. If Khan loses I'm gone.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

AzarZ said:


> I prefer Barrera to Hamed. Barrera is an ATG he just came across a guy[Khan] who's on another level. It's cool. Khanelo will find out the same thing on May 7th.


No, Khan just came upon a way past-prime and smaller ATG and seized the opportunity.

I'm one of the few remaining Khan fans here(apparently) but let's tell things as they are.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo by KO.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Khan has absolutely no shot.


----------



## miniq (Jul 12, 2013)

If he does it then it totally overshadows anything Floyd, Pac & Bradley have done in the last few years...and forget about Brook & Thurman. 

What upsets would match it?

:amir


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

miniq said:


> If he does it then it totally overshadows anything Floyd, Pac & Bradley have done in the last few years...and forget about Brook & Thurman.
> 
> What upsets would match it?
> 
> :amir


you can still buy canelo alvarez as a -333 at 365.

about what tito trinidad went off at against bernard hopkins


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> No, Khan just came upon a way past-prime and smaller ATG and seized the opportunity.
> 
> I'm one of the few remaining Khan fans here(apparently) but let's tell things as they are.


Agreed. But prior to that fight the Prescott fight was high on ppls mind n they thought Khan was going to get KTFO again n that it would be competitive. Despite not having any trouble in the fight ppl were still shitting on him after the fight by saying it was lucky Barrera was stopped as he would have got to him in the later rounds. That fight should never have been made n should have been ruled a NC after the head-clash.



miniq said:


> If he does it then it totally overshadows anything Floyd, Pac & Bradley have done in the last few years...and forget about Brook & Thurman.
> 
> What upsets would match it?
> 
> :amir


Khan will be ready trust. Nah Fury beating Klit will probably always be the biggest upset that was crazy. Itll only over shadow what Floyd did because Khan is seen as a more flawed boxer than Floyd. You can't take shit away from Floyd that was a great win n probz his best Post Guerrero. As for Bradley he can get it next!!!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

pls go, you're drunk again


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> Agreed. But prior to that fight the Prescott fight was high on ppls mind n they thought Khan was going to get KTFO again n that it would be competitive.


Almost nobody thought it would be competitive. Most guys on the ESB Brit forum were calling it a joke fight and it was a completely foregone conclusion so far as I was concerned. Being a fan of someone is fine but I never get why it stops people having any common sense. Khan is getting sparked out inside 5 rounds.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Khan has almost no chance. It will take a Glazkov/Martin like scenario for Khan to walk away with the belt.

Smaller, lighter hitting men than Canelo have sparked Khan out, I expect a KO of spectacular proportions.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

This is going to be fun.

Khan is going out in devastating fashion, trust that.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Khan should really bring his favorite pillow, the ginger is going to put his lights out, there's not going to be no bambi legs in this one, he's going to get flattened, unconscious.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

*Khan Mark III ready to be activated. 
*


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope Mayweather will be ringside, and that we'll get a live reaction of him when Khan goes to sleep in devastating fashion.

I'm expecting something like this:


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't see how anyone who is a fan of Khan would actually consider this a good career move.

It isn't a win-win. Fighting Mayweather would be a win-win. Getting humiliated on PPV isn't.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

You stupid fuck, OP.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I like Canelo but sticking by Khan in this one.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> I don't see how anyone who is a fan of Khan would actually consider this a good career move.
> 
> It isn't a win-win. Fighting Mayweather would be a win-win. Getting humiliated on PPV isn't.


This move proves what I've always said about Khan it's not about the money but the name n legacy. He wants to join the elite. He could have got more money fighting Kell Broke but rather than waste his time on a shit fight that does nothing for him he wants the best n they don't come bigger or better than Canelo. As a fan I can't commend Khan enough he's reaching for greatness n I salute him for it as its brazen as fuck.

Nah if Khan had beaten Mayweather they would have said he's old. Same with Pacquaio. If he lost it would have been more humiliating getting outboxed than KTFO. It's all worked out perfectly for Khan 2.5. He couldn't have found himself in a better predicament. A win over a prime Canelo who's a division higher does way more than a W over Floyd/Pacman.

If Khan gets KTFO his career is over but it's no humiliation for me as a fan. He leaves the game just as he entered it by gunning n fighting the best.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

*Amir Khan : When I beat Canelo, Everyone is going to say 'Wow!'*

AMIR KHAN said he accepted the fight with Saul â€˜Caneloâ€™ Alvarez in a â€˜heartbeatâ€™ â€" and it could be the fight that makes him one of Britainâ€™s best ever.The Bolton boxer certainly believes a shock win over the much bigger - and more fancied - Alvarez will make sure his doubters are silenced and his place in British boxing history is cemented.

Khan, 29, did not hesitate when his former promoter and Alvarezâ€™s current career guardian Oscar De La Hoya called with an intriguing offer.â€œWhen Oscar asked me would I take the fight, I said I would in a heartbeat,â€ he said from his training base near San Francisco. â€œI believe I can make history.

"I know Iâ€™m going to be the smaller guy and everyone is going to be thinking â€˜Amir has got balls, going up a weight he has got ballsâ€™* but that is not going to make me happy. â€œWhat is going to make me happy is going into this fight against a bigger guy and beating him and making history. That is what Iâ€™m here to do. Iâ€™m definitely going to leave a mark here."*

â€œBy beating Canelo, which I will do, people are going to say â€˜wow.

But â€˜Kingâ€™ Khan has reached for the stars before when people told him he had no chance. At just 17, Khan travelled to Athens in 2004 to compete in the Olympic Games with little experience at senior level in amateur boxing.But against the odds he went all the way to the final only to come up short against Cuban great Mario Kindelan.

He said: â€œThis reminds me a lot of the Olympics when I was 17 and people doubted me saying I would get beaten up and wouldnâ€™t even get through the first round.â€œBut I went and proved everyone wrong and just fell short in the Olympic final.

â€œI believe it is my time and my time to make history. I believe I will prove a lot of people wrong.â€œI will put in one of the best performances of my life.â€

www.boxingscene.com/amir-khan-i-beat-canelo-everyone-going-say-wow--101060

Khans saying the right stuff. Let the KHANAGE begin!!!


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

miniq said:


> If he does it then it totally overshadows anything Floyd, Pac & Bradley have done in the last few years...and forget about Brook & Thurman.
> 
> What upsets would match it?
> 
> :amir


Leicester winning the Prem

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

*To all the Khan fans who are sceptics *


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Nah if Khan had beaten Mayweather they would have said he's old. Same with Pacquaio. If he lost it would have been more humiliating getting outboxed than KTFO. It's all worked out perfectly for Khan 2.5. He couldn't have found himself in a better predicament. A win over a prime Canelo who's a division higher does way more than a W over Floyd/Pacman.


People taking risky fights can be a good career move. But there is a difference between risky and reckless - and a difference between reckless and foolish.

If Khan could beat Canelo it would be risky, but probably a good move. Boxing history is full of people doing this.

This fight is not one of those. It isn't risky. It is completely foolish because Khan cannot win. He will simply be too small.

Hunter will not say it publicly but I suspect his objective will be to attempt to create a strategy which will allow Khan to make it to the final bell. Not win the fight. If they could do that - make it to the final bell, then he would come out of the fight positively.

Unfortunately someone who wasn't yet even adjusted to fighting world class opposition at 147, going up to fighting someone weighing 175 pounds - all in 3 months - is very unlikely to make it past 4 rounds.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

isnt amir khan getting some 8mm?

doesnt seem too foolish to me. its like trying out a new job. you punch the clock and after six or nine minutes you realze that you arent a good fit, you punch out and get paid eight mm.

one would have to be a fool to pass up what could be eight minutes of work for eight million dollars


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> This move proves what I've always said about Khan it's not about the money but the name n legacy. He wants to join the elite. He could have got more money fighting Kell Broke but rather than waste his time on a shit fight that does nothing for him he wants the best n they don't come bigger or better than Canelo. As a fan I can't commend Khan enough he's reaching for greatness n I salute him for it as its brazen as fuck.
> 
> Nah if Khan had beaten Mayweather they would have said he's old. Same with Pacquaio. If he lost it would have been more humiliating getting outboxed than KTFO. It's all worked out perfectly for Khan 2.5. He couldn't have found himself in a better predicament. A win over a prime Canelo who's a division higher does way more than a W over Floyd/Pacman.
> 
> If Khan gets KTFO his career is over but it's no humiliation for me as a fan. He leaves the game just as he entered it by gunning n fighting the best.


"Name n legacy".

Algieri 
Alexander
Diaz
Collazo

If it's all about the legacy he'd want Golovkin at 160...not this Canelo 155lb BS.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> I don't see how anyone who is a fan of Khan would actually consider this a good career move.
> 
> It isn't a win-win. Fighting Mayweather would be a win-win. Getting humiliated on PPV isn't.


It's the absolute epitome of a win-win. Khan's expected to lose, he's the heavy underdog. He already has a built-in excuse.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> People taking risky fights can be a good career move. But there is a difference between risky and reckless - and a difference between reckless and foolish.
> 
> If Khan could beat Canelo it would be risky, but probably a good move. Boxing history is full of people doing this.
> 
> ...


Why say '147' for khans weight,so his weigh in weight.

And then '175' for canelo.so his fight night weight.

At least be balanced in your views.

Khan will come in 160+


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> you can still buy canelo alvarez as a -333 at 365.
> 
> about what tito trinidad went off at against bernard hopkins


You should be on a betting site.

Or at least talk about stuff people want to hear or discuss.

Nobody else talks your language.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> You should be on a betting site.
> 
> Or at least talk about stuff people want to hear or discuss.
> 
> Nobody else talks your language.


miniq asked what upsets would match khan beating canelo and odds are entirely relevant to what is considered and upset.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Think of the worst and most one sided brutal arse whoppings you have seen in boxing..

This is going to be up there.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> This move proves what I've always said about Khan it's not about the money but the name n legacy. He wants to join the elite.


How ridiculous. This fight is ALL about the money.

Kahn did fuck-all waiting around, hoping to win the Mayweather sweepstakes. Now that that's over, he's looking for the biggest fight he can get. That is NOT Brook. Plus, fighting Canelo is somewhat "safe" career-wise since if he (when) loses to Canelito, he can still fight top guys at 147, but if he loses to Brook, he's basically done.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I still can't figure out what's in this for Canelito, other than an excuse to avoid Golovkin.


Well, maybe that's exactly it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I still can't figure out what's in this for Canelito, other than an excuse to avoid Golovkin.
> 
> Well, maybe that's exactly it.


Free $$$ is what's in it for Canelo.

It was already said that he wasn't going to fight GGG until September, can't really call this a duck yet.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Free $$$ is what's in it for Canelo.
> 
> It was already said that he wasn't going to fight GGG until September, can't really call this a duck yet.


This^^^^

Too much premature ejaculation going on in regards to this supposed "ducking".


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ah, so this is a fight to prepare him for Golovkin, later this year.

Got it!




(But seriously, free money is good. I guess I can't blame him. How he's able to live with the shame is another topic altogether, though.)


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Ah, so this is a fight to prepare him for Golovkin, later this year.
> 
> Got it!
> 
> (But seriously, free money is good. I guess I can't blame him. How he's able to live with the shame is another topic altogether, though.)


It's a cash grab plain and simple.

I really hope Amir somehow makes it the 12 rounds so you and Chacal cry yourselves to sleep over the wide scores Canelito will get from the judges.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Ah, so this is a fight to prepare him for Golovkin, later this year.
> 
> Got it!
> 
> (But seriously, free money is good. I guess I can't blame him. How he's able to live with the shame is another topic altogether, though.)


No, seriously, what shame? THe guy was recently lauded for taking fights nobody thought he would, he might still fight GGG in Sep but now simply because he picks one 'name-fighter" for a money fight you guys are acting like primadonnas.:lol


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

One to watch said:


> You should be on a betting site.
> 
> Or at least talk about stuff people want to hear or discuss.
> 
> Nobody else talks your language.


What he is saying is Canelo is slightly over a 3-to-1 favorite. As in lay $333 to win $100. Or $33 to win $10. Or whatever.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> Ah, so this is a fight to prepare him for Golovkin, later this year.
> 
> Got it!
> 
> (*But seriously, free money is good. I guess I can't blame him. How he's able to live with the shame is another topic altogether, though.*)


He'll cover his face with Benjamins if it comes to that... :conf


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Felix said:


> It's the absolute epitome of a win-win. Khan's expected to lose, he's the heavy underdog. He already has a built-in excuse.


Mayweather would be the epitome of a win-win. Khan would be unlikely to win, but he would also make it to the final bell.

Getting brutally knocked out in the first round by Canelo without having barely thrown a punch would not be


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Mayweather would be the epitome of a win-win. Khan would be unlikely to win, but he would also make it to the final bell.
> 
> Getting brutally knocked out in the first round by Canelo without having barely thrown a punch would not be


You've just hit on something - that's exactly how the fight will start out. Khan will be in full on survival mode for the first 3 rounds, just to last that long, and then he'll start trying to steal rounds with the pitter-patter-grab style Hunter has taught him. He'll get badly hurt when trying to grab at one point and it'll be curtains from there


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> No, seriously, what shame? THe guy was recently lauded for taking fights nobody thought he would, he might still fight GGG in Sep but now simply because he picks one 'name-fighter" for a money fight you guys are acting like primadonnas.:lol


This.

Canelo will probaly get shit on forums now just like danny Garcia does.even though both of them have comparable resumes to anybody who is active.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Mayweather would be the epitome of a win-win. Khan would be unlikely to win, but he would also make it to the final bell.
> 
> Getting brutally knocked out in the first round by Canelo without having barely thrown a punch would not be


Getting brutally knocked-out in the first would be a "terrible" result for Khan but he'd still be paid, and he'd still have his built-in excuse.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

- First fight in the new MGM T-Mobile arena
- Maidana the hardest puncher he's fought. Didn't remember anything after the Maidana fight.
- Dream fight would have been against SRL

Can't wait for this man. Ima be rocking a Pakistan flag too. War Khan!!!


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

One to watch said:


> This.
> 
> Canelo will probaly get shit on forums now just like danny Garcia does.even though both of them have comparable resumes to anybody who is active.


If Canelo would stop his 155 lb. catchweight shit he wouldn't hear any complaints. He just fought Cotto, who is no tough out regardless of weight. I personally am going to enjoy Khan getting put on queer street.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Too bad Khan can't crack an egg with those punches, and he has an egg shell chin.

His speed and style SHOULD bring Canelo some troubles, but I think the ginger will break him in half.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Still can't believe this fight is happening. It was funny on Saturday night, Carl Froch trying his best not to say 'you haven't got a fucking chance Amir' to his face.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Done.
> 
> I prefer Barrera to Hamed. Barrera is an ATG he just came across a guy[Khan] who's on another level. It's cool. Khanelo will find out the same thing on May 7th.
> 
> I ain't creating no alias on a boxing forum smh. If Khan loses I'm gone.


I'm giving Khan big props for taking this fight and I hope he lasts long enough to make it entertaining but are you seriously saying that Khan is a level above Barrera?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl this is a freak show


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Canelo is going to have Khan doing the Mexican Hat Dance


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl this is a freak show


Lol wtf. Khan's been lifting & eating.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Lol wtf. Khan's been lifting & eating.


He's got kind of a "Chavez, JR" thing going on. :smile


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl this is a freak show


http://www.boxingscene.com/amir-khan-confident-maybe-im-meant-middleweight--101977

:lol: @ Khan claiming he was killing himself for 147


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan looks like one of those middle aged men with a big stomach and chicken legs. Dude is going to get sparked.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

quincy k said:


> isnt amir khan getting some 8mm?
> 
> doesnt seem too foolish to me. its like trying out a new job. you punch the clock and after six or nine minutes you realze that you arent a good fit, you punch out and get paid eight mm.
> 
> one would have to be a fool to pass up what could be eight minutes of work for eight million dollars


This in a nutshell, Khan is all about the money at this point, simply put, I highly doubt the result means too much to him, he's cashing out and will do so again against Brook

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Lol Khan's stomach looks bloated. I'm sure he will be ripped on fight night!


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Khan is going to get murked.

:lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## TheBoxedOutPodcast (Oct 8, 2015)

Why does Amir Khan have double D breast?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


:stonk

That's not "doctored" in any way??


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> :stonk
> 
> That's not "doctored" in any way??


Not as far as I know.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Not as far as I know.


2 months to go though


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

I hope Canelo ends Khan's career.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> 2 months to go though


Oh he has plenty of time to shapen up. I think he'll come in excellent shape.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Oh he has plenty of time to shapen up. I think he'll come in excellent shape.


I think he'll exceed expectations at the weigh in and meet expectations in the fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I think he'll exceed expectations at the weigh in and meet expectations in the fight.


I wonder what it would take for him to impress people.

Gonna go make a thread.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I wonder what it would take for him to impress people.
> 
> Gonna go make a thread.


I think the problem with Khan is that everyone knows he's quite skilled. Even the haters that make tired jokes about his chin know, deep down, that he's a threat. But, because he's been chasing big money fights for the last couple of years or so, he's got this reputation of being an entitled glass chinned queue jumper. His name value allows him to get fights like Canelo but, in terms of impressing people, (aside from beating Canelo which would obviously impress people) what it would take would be to absorb his own ego and work his way up the rankings like everyone else, who doesn't have his name value, has to do.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Honestly, judging by the photos posted here I think that Amir is gonna be slow as fuck...


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Kahan is putting on what, eight pounds for this fight? If he could put all eight pounds on around his chin I'd give him a shot at lasting the distance. Otherwise...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

fuk khan/canelo


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Can Khan even imitate the same style Lara implemented the first 3 rounds?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> fuk khan/canelo


:rofl this is fricken hilarious

"You little fat skinny bitch"
"Against a normal sized human being", "You got submitted by same lames. It wasn't even that long ago. Like last week"

Nate's shit talk is too funny because of how retarded he sounds combined with what he's saying


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Honestly, judging by the photos posted here I think that Amir is gonna be slow as fuck...


That's very casual of you


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl this is a freak show


I don't know why,but that pic reminds me of this;


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Interesting comments on Angulo towards the end.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Stupid shit.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Canelo training video:

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-canelo-alvarez-showing-speed-power-camp--102502

Pics:

http://www.boxingscene.com/photos-canelo-training-camp-amir-khan-huge-gallery--102498

Khan pics:

http://www.boxingscene.com/photos-amir-khan-putting-work-shock-canelo-alvarez--102497


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Still getting my head around this
Such a weird matchup. Khans put on a decent amount of weight


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

Felix said:


> It's the absolute epitome of a win-win. Khan's expected to lose, he's the heavy underdog. He already has a built-in excuse.


Taking a fight where there is a very real chance that you get knocked stone dead in is definitely NOT the epitome of a win-win. You're aware that getting KO'ed isn't good for you, right?

This fight is free money as far as I'm concerned! Can get 13/10 on under 9.5 rounds! Or 7/5 for Canelo rds 1-6.

Just trying to see how much money I can scrape together to lay on this. It's a question of numbers IMO. Algeri landed 69 power punches on Khan during first 6 rounds, so if Canelo can land at 70% of Algeri he'll land 50 power punches in 6 rounds.

No way can the jaw section of Khan's cranium take 50 power shots off Canelo. I have doubts he could absorb a solid 3 punch combo to be honest.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

ORG83 said:


> Taking a fight where there is a very real chance that you get knocked stone dead in is definitely NOT the epitome of a win-win. You're aware that getting KO'ed isn't good for you, right?
> 
> This fight is free money as far as I'm concerned! Can get 13/10 on under 9.5 rounds! Or 7/5 for Canelo rds 1-6.
> 
> ...


Every fight carries a risk of serious injury. It's about taking calculated risks. Provided Khan isn't crippled or killed and comes out of this having at the very least put on an entertaining, gutsy performance he can line up other decent fights back at 147 or even 154. He's looking to fatten up his pension fund now.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

I honestly think Amir's going to surprise a few people here and take it late before getting caught at the very least. Canelo isn't the most mobile guy and Khan's sheer speed will perplex him for a couple of rounds I think.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Interesting comments on Angulo towards the end.


Canelo keeps getting all the edge he can, the opponent has been weakened by stuff like Virgil described.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


I like Ward. He seems to have a good heart and I like watching him fight. It's just a shame he hasn't been more active.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> I like Ward. He seems to have a good heart and I like watching him fight. It's just a shame he hasn't been more active.


Agreed, I think he's a stand up guy and doesn't get enough credit for it. He's one of many fighters with promotional/managerial hang-ups and maybe an inflated sense of self-worth. But that doesn't make him a bad person. One of the few role models in the sport IMO.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Team Khan! Let's go baby!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Ward starting to pick up alot of Virgil Hills verbal ticks lol

Also I don't see Khan fighting Canelo as as big a risk as fighting Kell Brook in England. He loses he gets a massive pay day and can say we'll I lost to a middleweight. He loses to Brook his rep as Britain's best welter or at least it's most talented is shattered. Screwed match making but not a risk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ward starting to pick up alot of Virgil Hills verbal ticks lol
> 
> Also I don't see Khan fighting Canelo as as big a risk as fighting Kell Brook in England. He loses he gets a massive pay day and can say we'll I lost to a middleweight. He loses to Brook his rep as Britain's best welter or at least it's most talented is shattered. Screwed match making but not a risk


Lol like what, the long pauses?

I still think it's a huge risk because a KO is never just a KO, and against a Middleweight framed fighter it could mean far worse. So his career options are one thing, but his physical well being is another. Also a Brook loss could lead to a rematch no matter how one-sided it was, the UK would eat it up.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Lol like what, the long pauses?
> 
> I still think it's a huge risk because a KO is never just a KO, and against a Middleweight framed fighter it could mean far worse. So his career options are one thing, but his physical well being is another. Also a Brook loss could lead to a rematch no matter how one-sided it was, the UK would eat it up.


Yeah and the whispering lol


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yeah and the whispering lol


Haha didn't even notice that. He does.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## miniq (Jul 12, 2013)

war!

He'll know where he stands after Virgil gets the big boys out to spar him...If he still sounds convinced he is going to win in the final press conference then be prepared for a great fight. If he starts mentioning how he took a risk and it will be a tough fight then expect the opposite.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

miniq said:


> war!
> 
> He'll know where he stands after Virgil gets the big boys out to spar him...If he still sounds convinced he is going to win in the final press conference then be prepared for a great fight. If he starts mentioning how he took a risk and it will be a tough fight then expect the opposite.


Boys looking hence!!!


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Canelo can easily make 154lbs coming in at 163.8 at the thirty day weigh in. Already 4lbs lighter than against Cotto at the same point.

Interested to see Khans weight which hasn't been published yet.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Anyone else in Vegas for this by any chance?

I'll be in Vegas for it, but debating whether or not to spend the cash on tickets.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

If Khan doesn't get knocked out consider it a L for Canelo. He couldn't even pick a subpar middleweight to fight, had to go with Khan..


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Crean said:


> Anyone else in Vegas for this by any chance?
> 
> I'll be in Vegas for it, but debating whether or not to spend the cash on tickets.


I don't know only you can answer that question, if you're having doubts then maybe it's not for you seeing as you're obv a boxing fan or maybe get the cheapest tickets available if you're unsure.

But Yeah I'll be there flying out to New York late April n then on the Thursday prior to the fight making our way to Vegas for the weigh in on Friday n then the fight itself. As for tickets we got them from Goldenboy affiliated site[on their website] as Khans side weren't offering the tiers we were after. If you're American and you decide to go then just get them from there. If you're from the UK then I think it's sports corporation who are the ones selling Khans allocation.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

@AzarZ My issue is that the cheapest ticket right now is $260. I'm going to Vegas with the missus, who isn't that into boxing but would probably come along, so I'd probably have to buy tickets for both of us. Obviously I'm a boxing fan, but I don't see much value in the undercard, and although I like Canelo and think it will be a decent scrap ( for around 5 rds), I'm struggling to see the value.

Then again, it's a big fight in Vegas. Bucket list stuff..argghhh!!


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> If Khan doesn't get knocked out consider it a L for Canelo. He couldn't even pick a subpar middleweight to fight, had to go with Khan..


Personally I would of loved him to fight Lee.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Crean said:


> Personally I would of loved him to fight Lee.


he couldve fought lee, tureano johnson, willie monroe, saunders, any middleweight really


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Feb 29th - London press conference


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704274582967083009
I don't know why they had the presser on a Monday during normal school/Uni/work hours. I would have loved to have gone to it tbh I'm still pissed that I missed out on it seemed live.






12:57 mins Khan getting gassed at the 'Amir' chants.










One month to go. Time for Khan to prove speed really does kill and that he's up there with the best.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Crean said:


> @AzarZ My issue is that the cheapest ticket right now is $260. I'm going to Vegas with the missus, who isn't that into boxing but would probably come along, so I'd probably have to buy tickets for both of us. Obviously I'm a boxing fan, but I don't see much value in the undercard, and although I like Canelo and think it will be a decent scrap ( for around 5 rds), I'm struggling to see the value.
> 
> Then again, it's a big fight in Vegas. Bucket list stuff..argghhh!!


Maybe leaving your wife at the Hotel to relax or be in the mall for an hour while you go on your ones and watch the fight maybe a decent compromise considering she wouldn't be bothered about not going. Either way hope you enjoy your trip.

Yeah it's a lot of money esp when you factor in flights n accommodation, only you can justify whether it's worth it or not. Me being a Khan fan n getting the chance to see Canelo along with the fact that there's no fight bigger than Canelo barring a possible fight in ME or Singh in India if he can blow up made it a no brainer. I wish I lived in America so that I could used the flight n accommodation money to get seats right next to ringside but it is what it is.

Same not looking forward to the undercard bar seeing Herrera for the first time which will be pretty cool for me.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

AzarZ said:


>


Jesus the British fans are such twats sometimes. I don't mind the booing thing during ring walks and our fans create some of the best atmospheres around but just shouting out and heckling during every speech from DLH and over Alvarez and his coach...just embarrassing. Why was Haye wandering about with some potted shrub? :lol:


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this fight, I think Khan could make it competitive if he uses his boxing ability to say out of range but we all know Khan, he is as stupid as fuck and will at some point decide it's a great idea to get involved in a brawl with the one guy you don't want to brawl with and then the old punch resistance comes into play.

I'm hoping for the best tho. This fight interests me much more than say a Pac-Bradley III


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Bee Pollen? Gonna have to look into that. 
I bet Amir will hate that hydraulic cable machine by the end of the camp, looks punishing :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Khan at 161.2 at the 30-day weigh-in. Canelo was 163.8.

http://www.boxingscene.com/amir-khan-comes-1612-pounds-30-day-weight--103378


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bluenoseshf (Jul 27, 2013)

Has anybody seen any info on the fight week stuff?

Im guessing it will be standard:
Tuesday - Fighter arrivals in the MGM Lobby
Wednesday- Undercard open workouts in the lobby
Friday - Weigh ins in the Arena


Known if the Pac vs Bradley fight week was like?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

one of those arm weary shots canelo hit the heavy bag with will put khan on queer street.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

#PrayForKhan


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> #PrayForKhan


Canelo is huge. No reason not to fight Golduckin


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Khan media workout pics:
http://www.boxingscene.com/photos-amir-khan-reveals-his-form-puts-work-media--103619

Video:
http://www.boxingscene.com/video-amir-khan-showing-off-his-moves-open-workout--103626

Hunter's thoughts:
http://www.boxingscene.com/video-virgil-hunter-breaks-down-canelo-vs-khan-clash--103649


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

No amount of cable workouts and hard leg days are going to help Khan avoid being punched in the head by Canelo. He was rocked by Algieri and he NEVER goes a full fight without getting tagged and involved in frenetic exchanges. And this is an opponent who will be able to take his punches better than any previous one and thus walk him down quicker. In addition, it's an opponent who will cut off the ring better than the vast majority of his opponents have done and hits harder than basically all of them.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1010521679025206


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

this is not going to end well for Khan. I hope he doesn't get any permanent injury


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Strike said:


> No amount of cable workouts and hard leg days are going to help Khan avoid being punched in the head by Canelo. He was rocked by Algieri and he NEVER goes a full fight without getting tagged and involved in frenetic exchanges. And this is an opponent who will be able to take his punches better than any previous one and thus walk him down quicker. In addition, it's an opponent who will cut off the ring better than the vast majority of his opponents have done and hits harder than basically all of them.


I agree. I really cant see it going past 6.

I might even back canelo rd 1 ko.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Khan was so blase about taking that bee pollen. If I was a pro fighter I would be paranoid about anything i ingested esp if I had no clue about it like Khan did.

Didn't know about the benefits of bee pollen and it being protein rich.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

mishima said:


> this is not going to end well for Khan. I hope he doesn't get any permanent injury


Damn bruh you already thrown in the towel.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Khanelo vs Khan 24/7 Ep 1


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I'm both rooting for Khan, and I think he'll pull it off. Khan's chin tends to hold up when you think it won't - the Maidana fight is a prime example.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Khan UDs Khanelo Three months is damn long to wait but man I'm hyped for this fight. Flights and Hotels booked just need to cop some tickets. It's time for the The King to be crowned.
> 
> [video=youtube;CUbyHnl3maw]
> 
> ...


Haven't read the thread and you know I've praised Khan highly for his balls taking this fight and bypassing 154 to go straight in at the blue ribbon 155 division.

But to have a chance of lasting he's going to have to be fitter than he's ever been,and I mean ever.
The only way he takes this twelve rounds is if he's fit enough to move constantly for every minute of every stanza.
He's also going to have to improve the direction(and I've said he's good at getting in and out quickly but...) that he retreats in without crossing his feet,and that's easier said than done for a guy who's footwork has never been one of his strengths.
But for me,Khan being competitive for 6 and lasting 9 would still be an achievement for me.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I was liking Khans comments in 24/7. He seems to have matured a bit over the years, instead of rambling on with crap.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Khan a bum.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

2-Part interview with Khan:

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-amir-khan-two-part-media-interview-on-canelo--104177


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


>


Canelo's not on Gomez's level:bart

on a serious note, that fight was a classic


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> I was liking Khans comments in 24/7. He seems to have matured a bit over the years, instead of rambling on with crap.


Wait till canelo knocks that sense out of him again.

I


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Anyone with Gear VR.... See the Nextvr app in the samsung store then watch the Canelo training video.

Very cool 3d virtual reality experience up close in the gym. Pads/bag/speed ball clip.

Hope they add the khan session at some point and hope the fights in VR too. Most likely will be id say


----------



## Nurologic (May 5, 2016)

thehook13 said:


> I was liking Khans comments in 24/7. He seems to have matured a bit over the years, instead of rambling on with crap.


That's called editing


----------



## TheBoxedOutPodcast (Oct 8, 2015)

As annoying as Khan is, I did think today how hilarious it would be if he won. It would serve Canelo and Oscar right. When cherry picking goes wrong


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

I've always liked Khan as a fighter, he always brings it, very exciting to watch, it's like a kill or be killed mentality in there for him, he is deluded sure, but a lot of sports stars are. I'd say. 4/5 times Canelo knocks him out, Garcia timed him perfectly, and even before that big punch in the 3rd he was a whisker away 3/4 times with the big left hook. Canelo will do the same, his whole game plan will be to counter and time Khan, open up when Khan engages in his flurries and its lights out. I'm saying Canelo wins in 8 rounds. I'm excited by this one though, it will be good while it lasts.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Khan looking confident and in shape. #TeamKhan


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> I've always liked Khan as a fighter, he always brings it, very exciting to watch, it's like a kill or be killed mentality in there for him, he is deluded sure, but a lot of sports stars are. I'd say. 4/5 times Canelo knocks him out, Garcia timed him perfectly, and even before that big punch in the 3rd he was a whisker away 3/4 times with the big left hook. Canelo will do the same, *his whole game plan will be to counter and time Khan*, open up when Khan engages in his flurries and its lights out. I'm saying Canelo wins in 8 rounds. I'm excited by this one though, it will be good while it lasts.


i disagree

canelo is going to be stalking khan, like he did lara, whenever he decides that hes had enough fuken around with amir. why would a guy who is physically stronger that fights a weight class above and has an iron chin sit around and wait for a counter opportunity that may never come when he could just walk right though khans punches and deliver punishment?

youre gameplan doesnt make much sense.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Anyone have episode 2 of 24 7 that's playable in UK?


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

OneTime said:


> Anyone have episode 2 of 24 7 that's playable in UK?


Use a proxy server located in the states. Youtube will 'think' you are in the states and allows you to view it. I really don't know why this content is blocked in Europe, its hard enough being a fight fan over here.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> why would a guy who is physically stronger that fights a weight class above and has an iron chin sit around and wait for a counter opportunity that may never come when he could just walk right though khans punches and deliver punishment?


It's just who he is. That's why this happened.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

I honestly think Khan is going to put hands on Canelo all night. Cannel still has to have those feet set to throw those bombs. Khan has to be careful and not get hit too much early. I think he has this and props for him taking this fight.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It's just who he is. That's why this happened.


youre comparing the defense and accuracy of floyd to khan? and in a fight that happened four fights ago?

.why would you compare a fight with floyd to khan of even 2013 canelo to 2016 canelo?

my bet is that canelo is going to walk down kahn like he did lara, eventually trap him on the ropes because amir does not possess the footwork, punch resistance or skill set of lara to avoid canelo for more than six rounds if that, and proceed to get kod sometime between rounds four and nine.

this is how the fight should go as khan has nothing to hold canelo back.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a feeling Canelo looked as if he's very tight at 155(time to man the fuck up and admit you're a 160 fighter) whilst Khan will look a bit like Marquez against Floyd with the flab.

Also worth noting that Canelo knocked back a rehydration clause request before the fights were signed for a 165 limit.

Canelo saying he's not a middleweight is a downright dirty lie.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> youre comparing the defense and accuracy of floyd to khan?


Nope, i'm showing you how natural it is for Canelo to counter even when he should press and initiate.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm going to wish Khan some luck tonight and I never thought I'd say this against a Mexican.
But then,I never thought I'd feel the way I do about Canelo when I was a big fan of his not so long ago.

As far as I'm concerned,if Khan gets hears the bell for the 9th he's done well in my eyes.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Nope, i'm showing you how natural it is for Canelo to counter even when he should press and initiate.


agreed, canelo is a natural counterpuncher but i dont think that will be the case tonight.

he is going to pressure khan and amir will be running. if not, my canelo ko prop rounds 4-9 is not going to be a good bet if alvarez sits around and tries to counter amir as he may never catch the faster fighter


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

quincy k said:


> agreed, canelo is a natural counterpuncher but i dont think that will be the case tonight.
> 
> he is going to pressure khan and amir will be running. if not, my canelo ko prop rounds 4-9 is not going to be a good bet if alvarez sits around and tries to counter amir as he may never catch the faster fighter


Not a difficult call to make but still:clap:


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I have a feeling Canelo looked as if he's very tight at 155(time to man the fuck up and admit you're a 160 fighter) whilst Khan will look a bit like Marquez against Floyd with the flab.
> 
> Also worth noting that Canelo knocked back a rehydration clause request before the fights were signed for a 165 limit.
> 
> Canelo saying he's not a middleweight is a downright dirty lie.


Where'd you hear about that rehydration clause? I'd not heard about that.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

quincy k said:


> agreed, canelo is a natural counterpuncher but i dont think that will be the case tonight.
> 
> he is going to pressure khan and amir will be running. if not, my canelo ko prop rounds 4-9 is not going to be a good bet if alvarez sits around and tries to counter amir as he may never catch the faster fighter


well both you guys were semi right, he threw in light pressure where he was comming forward but he was mainly looking to counter and create openings with feints hence why he got the knockout. Counterpunchers in general seem to lack the ability to use their size to bully guys, thats just how canelo is. The only time you'll see his strength is when you have a guy comming straight at him like Kirkland.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Not a difficult call to make but still:clap:


the ko prop got down to as low as -125 from -188 in live betting on the euro books and even money on betfair.

this was in the third round


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> well both you guys were semi right, he threw in light pressure where he was comming forward but he was mainly looking to counter and create openings with feints hence why he got the knockout. Counterpunchers in general seem to lack the ability to use their size to bully guys, thats just how canelo is. The only time you'll see his strength is when you have a guy comming straight at him like Kirkland.


there was no "semi right" about anything

canelo stalked khan from the third round on, like a tiger stalks a gazelle, when he knew that the natural 140 pounder could not hurt him

canelo fought exactly like he did in the the lara fight pressuring and stalking as most of us knew was going to be the case.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Where'd you hear about that rehydration clause? I'd not heard about that.


Buncey.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

From the ring entrance to the early rounds, I've never seen Khan that nervous and lethargic. I really think he was shitting bricks prior to the ring entrance because he spent up a lot of that nervous energy and didn't look like his usual self n looked flat by the third round. He was unable to control the distance something he's good at esp with a guy like Canelo who doesn't impose his size and apply pressure. He was hesitant to even throw, this is Khan, a guy who's a volume puncher. Although Canelos deceptively fast hands and and power had a part to play in that. Once Canelo stopped loading up and used his jabs n started switching up the attacks to the body and head. It was a wrap. He started to wore Khan down and eventually managed to tag him with a peach of a shot. The feint and the right cross which eventually put him down should have been expected if he watched Kirkland and Cotto tapes. He had ample amount of space to maneouver by taking a step back, to create distance once the feint came in but he just didn't adjust and anticipate the shot. Khan tried but was soundly beaten by the better and the more well rounded boxer.

As for where Khan goes from here. It's OVER. That was brutal and I don't think he will ever be the same. At least with the Garcia KO he was still getting up and swinging albeit mildly and at the time he was still 26 yrs old so had room to improve but with Canelo he didn't even move after the 10 count and is now approaching 30. Ive loved every moment of his career, but when you aren't improving or cutting out rudimentary mistakes, it's time to hang them otherwise you're tempting fate with the inevitable. Don't even think twice about Garcia, Thurman, Spence, Peterson they'll put you into the ground. It's sad as fuck but after that devastating defeat I would favour Jessie Vargas to do him. You've made a shit ton of money, enjoy it and watch your kids and family grow up healthy while continuing your philanthropy work across the world and helping to grow the sport. There's a life outside of boxing for him I just hope he takes it. His family members and especially his mum need to force him and tell him it's time. Regardless as a fan from this point im done watching and don't want to see this man in the ring again just to take another inevitable beating.

Good victory for Saul. I can't say it enough but he conducts himself with such class and dignity in the pre-fight, the fight itself and post fight. I have nothing but the utmost respect for him. Mexicans are fucking lucky to have this dude repping them. I never would even think prior to the Lara fight I would even find myself liking this dude but fuck he's my guy.

Respect Khanelo. 25 and that resume is still stacking. I'll defo be there in Sept whoever he fights.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

@A.C.S Im out


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

AzarZ said:


> @A.C.S Im out


:rofl forgot about this
So your gone forever?


----------

